# Need Help With Quadsuit!!



## _Adamaniac_ (May 22, 2017)

So this is my first time ever making a quadsuit, and I needed some help. I'm trying to be the character Trico from the game The Last Guardian.

The stilts are mostly done (aside for some tweaking here and there for comfort and movement) and i'm trying to get the shape right for the body. I made this outline to get the basic idea, but i'm wondering how i can make it better and look more like the actual character. I especially need help with the front legs, because the shape i drew out for them just looks...bleh.

I'm also considering making the stilts shorter, but obviously the shorter i go the harder it will be to walk.

Please, if any one has any suggestions, it would be a big help.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 6, 2017)

Probably a little late and not sure how much it'll help...I have little idea in the realm of fursuits, but in looking at the sketch compared to the pict and what I've seen of the game, the musculature in the upper front legs seems more rounded even when Trico is standing straight. I doubt you can really alter your movement to accommodate this, but perhaps some padding to add to the illusion of it could help? Probably also doesn't help that most of the time Trico is a tad slouched in stance. Stellar effort either way!


----------

